# Eagles in Farmington Bay



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know when the Eagles show up out in the Farmington Bay area? I know that usually about this time of year they show up out there on there migratory route. I would like to go out and get some pictures. Any info anyone has would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Utbowhntr


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe it was the first weekend of Feb last year and they were all over, neat to see!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I talked to someone at the DWR who was out there last week and saw several from a distance.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

They are there now. The official public invite is usually scheduled on the second Sat. of Feb., but you can go anytime FB is open. They are pretty much there the whole month of Feb, and then start making there way back to the NorthWest, Canada, and Alaska. Except for a few stragglers they are gone by the middle of March. Take some good Binocs and/or spotting scope. You can also usually see other raptors, Swan, Pintail, and numerous other feathery critters.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the best and easiest way to get out to where they are at?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I was out there yesterday and seen some that are hanging out there on the ice by the open water. we seen about 10or 15 they where on the ice in trees.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> What is the best and easiest way to get out to where they are at?


Go west about 1-1 1/2 miles on Glover lane in Farmington. Look for the Entrance sign to Farmington Bay on the left side of the road. Follow the road and/or other cars. It can sometimes get very crowded out there.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank-You. I look forward to going out there this weekend.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Utah Bald Eagle Day will actually be celebrated out at Farmington Bay on Feb. 14. There are other viewing sites statewide both this weekend and next weekend. You can get details and directions at http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/09-01/bald_eagle.php

There's also a cool video preview of Bald Eagle Day that we just placed on YouTube.

[youtube:25d0syc5]http://www.youtube.com/v/jcYSX6YmZH8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:25d0syc5]

Have fun, utbowhntr!


----------

